# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  Τι ράτσα είναι ;;

## alexakos35



----------


## YELLOW

Bασικά ειναι λιγο σκουρες οι φωτο... γκριζοφτερο ή αχατης μωσαικό?

----------


## johnakos32

Ταλαιπωρημένο πουλάκι με φθαρμένη Ουρά Που οι πατηθρες θέλουν καθάρισμα. Καθαρισε πατηθρες πριν Έχεις προβλήματα. Με καφέ αχατη κόκκινου μωσαϊκού μοιάζει.

----------


## alexakos35

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά χθες το πήρα απο pet shop  και το έβαλα σε αυτό το κλουβάκι πρόχειρα για καραντίνα. Σύντομα θα το βάλω σε σωστό περιβάλλον με ξύλινες πατηθρες .

----------


## xXx

Δεν υπάρχει πουλί καφέ αχάτης κόκκινο μωσαικό.

Το πουλί είναι καφεκόκκινο μωσαϊκό αρσενικό

----------


## Gardelius

Να σου ζήσει.

Οπωσδήποτε Η έννοια της Καραντίνας στα πτηνά

Να επιλέξεις κάποιο μιγμα σπόρων και ανάλογα αυγοτροφη (όχι απαραίτητα).

----------


## xarhs

ωραιο πουλακι alex...... να σου ζησει..!!!!!!

----------


## johnakos32

Eγω το ειπα ετσι επειδη ειχα δει  σε γνωστο πετ σοπ ενα πουλακια σκουρο που λεγοταν μαυρος αχατης ιβουαρ κοκκινου μωσαικου , ε αυτο ηταν κοκκινο οποτε...  :Big Grin:

----------


## geo_ilion

αρσενικο η θηλυκο ειναι; 
παντος ειναι πανεμορφα τα χρωματα του

----------


## alexakos35

Αρσενικό είναι και άρχισε να κελαηδάει πολύ όμορφα και δυνατά.

----------


## Efthimis98

> Ευχαριστώ παιδιά χθες το πήρα απο pet shop  και το έβαλα σε αυτό το κλουβάκι πρόχειρα για καραντίνα. Σύντομα θα το βάλω σε σωστό περιβάλλον με ξύλινες πατηθρες .


Να το χαίρεσαι!  :Happy: 
Το κλουβί είναι μέσα στην σκουριά! Όπως είναι το κλουβί το πετάς.... πάρε ένα καινούργιο πιο ευρύχωρο και βάλε εκεί ξύλινες πατήθρες (Ξύλο Ακακίας και προετοιμασία) . Προτιμώ ξύλο ακακίας τα οποία είναι πολύ πιο εύκολο στην χρήση τους, από ότι π.χ η ελιά ή ο πλάτανος.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

ειναι τοσο ομορφος! με την καταλληλη περιποιηση θα γινει λαμπερος! να το χαιρεσαι τον κουκλο σου  :Happy:

----------


## kyrkouts

Πραγματικα πολυ ομορφο καναρινι... Μια ερωτηση μονο κ φυσικα αν θες απαντας... ποσο σου κοστισε κ τι ηλικια εχει???

----------


## gianniskilkis

...σιγά το πουλί .... χα χα χα , να το χαίρεσαι Alex είναι πανέμορφο παρότι είναι ταλαιπωρημένο το φτέρωμά του . Θα το περιποιηθείς και θα δείξει τζετ !!!

----------


## alexakos35

Παιδιά το έχω αλλάξει κλουβί γιατί το άλλο ήταν πράγματι για πέταμα.Kyrkouts δεν ξέρω πόσο χρονών είναι γιατί δεν έχει δακτυλίδι. Το πήρα 20 ευρώ.[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Gardelius

Καλά έκανες και άλλαξες το κλουβί του.

πολύ προσιτή η τιμή.

----------


## stefos

να το χαιρεσαι!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Steliosan

Πολυ ομορφο και αφου το πηρες απο πετ χωρις δαχτυλιδι καε του ενα γενικο τσεκ απ.
Κοιτας καρινα,κοιλια,και προσεχεις οτιδηποτε δεν εχει σχεση με το ομοιομορφο ροζ-κοκκινο,ανοιγεις στομα κοιτας να ειναι επισης ροζ και οχι με λευκοκιτρινα στιγματα,ανασηκωνεις τα πισω φτερα εκει που ξεκιναει η ουρα και κοιτα το ουροπιγιο αν ειναι ενταξει,μοιαζει με σπυρακι.
Κατα τα αλλα ειναι πολυ ομορφος και να τον χαιρεσαι.
Α και τα ποδαριακια του τσεκαρε.
Αυτα προς το παρον για προλαβεις οτιδηποτε ειναι οπτικως περιεργο και μπραβο σου γιατι το εσωσες απο σιγουρο θανατο.

----------

